# Dover, varuios dates.



## chubs (Dec 16, 2009)

ive had a few trips here and visited quite a few places.

st martins deep shelter.
this deep shelter was part of the western heights gun battery, which was built in 1877, and was equipped with 3 ten inch and 2 six inch RML guns. The guns were changed in the second world war. 





















dettached bastion
part of the north lines which includes the drop redoubt and the citadel.

























noahs ark tunnel
a very long tunnel over 1ooo ft long also used as a air raid shelter in WW2




















langdon hole deep shelter 
this site is also known as “dumpy B” very different from the other deep shelters.















south forelands plotting rooms
still even had the rubber gas seals on the doors










fan bay deep shelter
this deep shelter was part of the fan bay battery, consisting of 3 six inch guns, i think its the biggest shelter ive visited in dover. Great fun getting in and out of here too.















Z rocket (st margrets)
this was one of the first batteries to use Z-rockets which are anti aircraft missiles.















oil mills
the east and west oil mills were used to store oil, not sure on the history of i though.










langdon searchlights










south flank casemates.
part of the citadel defences of the napoleonic era.




















ive visited other sites too, just didnt take any photos, hope you enjoy these


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2009)

nice pics chubbs


----------



## Pugstar (Dec 17, 2009)

i take it these areas are off the general tourist area, did that a few years ago, history on top of history in those cliff.
Love the pics, and the fx


----------



## chubs (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah pretty much, but if you wanned to see em, youd just have to wonder around various fields looking for holes


----------

